
Heroku US region is facing platform wide routing issues - _anshulk
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/820
======
pcai
As far as I can tell, hobby / free dynos are unaffected, but switching a
production app to a different tier doesn't seem to help; the router issue
persists.

~~~
impostervt
My hobby app is down too.

~~~
pcai
FWIW our service is back up, and I'm hearing others are coming online as well.

~~~
impostervt
Yup, site works again. Thanks! Did someone trip over a cable?

~~~
tehbeard
Probably a Roomba.

------
cmalpeli
Issue is back:
[https://status.heroku.com/incidents/821](https://status.heroku.com/incidents/821)

